# Got another Sportsman



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats up fella's!! I took some time off from mudding for a few months, I guess we got burnt out. Then my buddy let me borrow his Canam 650 for a weekend and I went down to RYC and fell back into the saddle. I ran into the girl that bought my old sportsman 500 and I rode that for about hour or so doing water wheelies and I was hooked on Polaris' again!!
So I located a deal on CL last week, 2006 Sportsman 700. It has basically brand new 29.5's skinnies, gorilla axles on each corner, some sort of 2" lift and who knows what exhaust (I have the stock one that I will put back on). Some what of a hack job snorkel and the rad. is already racked and a heelclicker clutch kit. He just replaced the ECM and fuel pump.

I already started tearing it down last night so I can replace the RR axle, he drove it all day with a bad boot in the mud. Not one ball left inside of the cage an the inner boot is ripped and makes a ton of racket also. So I'm just gonna order a new axle tonight from Gorilla so I can get the warranty.

I gotta rebuild the rear caliper and get a new/used rear master cylinder and pads all the way around. And the rear control arms need some bushings on the right side. The left hub needs a bearing.

So I just wanted to say that I will be posting back on the forum again guys!!!! I'm sure that I will see some of you guys at our local water holes!

Here are some pics, its the best I got at the moment... Ohh yeah, he did some crazy paint job, not too bad since his family own a paint shop. I got it cheap enough that I can put some cash into it since it will be just a mud b!tch ride.. Im going after functionality not looks, LOL.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks pretty good. Nice deuce fifty too


----------



## Brute_Force_NRA (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you better get to work on that thing we got some riding to do.....get that stuff fixed on it and lets ride it has been awhile for you i know......


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

So far I got the rear gorilla axle replaced. I had to get another set off upper and lower controls for the rear. My QSC clutch kit just arrived today. Replaced the waterpump seal and oil seal last week. Took off the belt cover and noticed that the belt that was chewed all to heck rubbed a hole right through the cover. So I found a complete cover with bolts on ebay, it should be here this week. I also got a airbox so I can redo the original owners hack job of a snorkel system. Im still waiting for my rubberdown snorkel plate, should be here tomorrow.
I aslo ordered my sound system, which all of the items should be in this week and next.

I also picked up a Arctic Cat backrest for the little lady, gotta make up the brackets this week as well.

I will update with some pics this week.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dion where did ya get the kitty backrest i have seriously thought about getting one but cheapest i found one for was like 130


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is the exact price I paid for it. Sure is comfortable.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

primetime1267 said:


> That is the exact price I paid for it. Sure is comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seats not the only comfortable looking thing in this picture! :bigok:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

kristyn you go babe.....will see ya soon enough lol........does look comfy shoot mine is good enough that one just looks cleaner


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL, I told her to "Arch your BACK!!!" LMAO


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

yea I got mine from cheaper than dirt I believe, 131 shipped. I just got 2 of them few months ago


----------

